
Nintendo president on risk, innovation, and reducing business instability - flafla2
https://nintendoeverything.com/nintendo-president-on-risk-innovation-and-reducing-instability/
======
flafla2
Particularly interesting comment:

> Q: Have you ever run into an “innovation dilemma” – where the company’s past
> successes were too big, making innovation impossible?

> Furukawa: We aren’t really fixated on our consoles. At the moment we’re
> offering the uniquely developed Nintendo Switch and its software – and
> that’s what we’re basing how we deliver the “Nintendo experience” on. That
> being said, technology changes. We’ll continue to think flexibly about how
> to deliver that experience as time goes on.

This comment makes a lot of sense given Nintendo's recent success on
iOS/Android. I wouldn't be surprised if we see Nintendo pivot away from the
"traditional" console market over the next decade. Interestingly this pattern
can be seen from Microsoft as well, who seem to be slowly blurring the lines
between Xbox and Windows.

